# Problem mit der Bildschirmausrichtung



## Danielku15 (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute.

 Ich habe ein riesen Problem mit meinem neuen TFT-Bildschirm. Und zwar ist das ganze Bild um ca. 1cm nach oben verschoben. Am Anfang hab ich einfach über die Bildschirmeinstellungen das Bild korrekt nach unten verlagert. Jedoch hat der TFT eine "Auto-Adjust" Funktion. Aber anstatt dass er das Bild richtig ausrichtet richtet er das Bild wieder genau falsch an. Sobald ich irgend ein Spiel starte wird das Bild auch durch die Auto-Adjust Funktion falsch ausgerichtet. Wenn ich die Funktion im Menü abschalte und den Bildschirm wieder richtig ausrichte wird die Funktion trotzdem aktiviert sobald ich den Bildschirm ein und ausschalte (Neustart) oder ein Spiel starte. Wenn ich das Spiel wieder beende bleibt die Einstellung und habe wieder ein 1cm großen Rand unten. Über die Einstellungen der Grafikkarte kann ich das Bild nach links oder rechts verschieben jedoch die vertikale Verschiebung funktioniert nicht. 

 Was kann ich machen. Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter. Durchgehend den Bildschirm einstellen nervt gewaltig. Bitte helft mir.

 Ich besitze den NeoXeo 17'' Bildschirm.

 mfg daniel


----------



## chmee (28. Oktober 2005)

Hast Du in den GraKa Einstellungen die richtige Hz-Zahl eingestellt ?
Vielleicht biegt er diese immer richtig und daraus resultiert dieses Problem ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Danielku15 (28. Oktober 2005)

Ich denke mal 1280x1024 mit 75Hz bei einem 17'' TFT sollten passend sein nicht? So genau kenn ich mich da nicht aus xD


----------



## hpvw (28. Oktober 2005)

Meines Wissens haben TFT-Monitore eher 60, als 75 Hz.

Die genauen Spezifikationen (native Auflösung und Bildwiederholrate) Deines Monitors sollten im Handbuch oder auf der Seite des Herstellers stehen.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Das dürften schon jeweils die max. Werte sein.
Dass währe der erste Bildschirm (sowohl TFT als auch CRT) von dem ich höre, dass er bei der max. Auflösung auch mit der max. V-Frequenz betrieben werden darf.
Du solltest also mal ins Datenblatt bzw. Handbuch schauen, welche V-Frequenz Du maximal bei welcher Auflösung betreiben darfst.
Den Treiber hast Du aber installiert?!

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Danielku15 (29. Oktober 2005)

Die Treiber sind installiert. Datenblatt wurde keines mitgeliefert und auf der Herstellerseite ist alles Französisch. Sobald ich oben auf Produkte klicke kommt irgendwas auf Französisch. (Google Sprachtools sagt dazu dass die Seite noch im Aufbau ist). Was meinst du mit maximaler Auflösung. Die maximale Auflösung die die Grafikkarte oder die maximale Auflösung die der Bildschirm unterstützt. Weil die Grafikkarte unterstützt noch einige mehr Auflösungen.

 mfg daniel


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Oktober 2005)

Die Auflösung und die Frequenz die der Bildschirm mitmacht.

Und auf dem Karton stehen auch keine Daten? (wahrscheinlich aber nur die max. Werte)
Wer ist denn der Hersteller und welches Model?


----------



## Danielku15 (30. Oktober 2005)

Also. Ich besitze den NeoXeo 17'' Monitor (nach Angabe der Verpackung). Aber ich habe herausgefunden dass ColorTac der Hersteller dieses Bildschirms ist. 

 Hier das Handbuch: http://www.colortac.com/pdf/ger_lm17c.pdf
 Und hier die Seite meines Bildschirms: http://www.colortac.com/lm17c.htm

 Ich wäre euch echt verbunden wenn ihr mit die korrekten Angaben geben könntet dass ich mein Bildschirm mit der Auflösung 1280x1024 betreiben kann. 

 mfg daniel


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe es mir grad mal mit einem Medion 17" TFT beim Kumpel angesehen.
Wenn ich bei 1280x1024 zwischen 60 Hz und 75 Hz umschalte, dann macht er auch ein Auto-Adjust.
Dabei ist auch zu beobachten dass die Schrift bei 75 Hz irgendwie "matschiger" ist als bei 60 Hz.
Wenn ich bei 1152x864 zwischen 60 Hz und 75 Hz umschalte, macht er kein Auto-Adjust.
Und auch die Schrift hat keinen so grossen Unterschied.
In allen Fällen war 16 Bit Farbtiefe eingestellt und das Bild war immer Bildschirmfüllend.

Ich würde also mal mit 1280x1024 bei 60 Hz und 16 Bit Fartiefe probieren.
Oder mit 1152x864 bei 75 Hz und 16 Bit Farbtiefe.
Wenn dass nichts wird, solltest Du mal im Grafikkartentreiber nachsehen ob Du dort irgendwo die Grösse anpassen kannst.

Ich weiss nicht was Du gegen Französisch hast..... allerdings stehen in dem dortigen "Datenblatt" nur die üblichen Eckdaten..... und auch nur die max. Auflösung/Frequenz.
Hilft dir also auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Danielku15 (1. November 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe es mir grad mal mit einem Medion 17" TFT beim Kumpel angesehen.
> Wenn ich bei 1280x1024 zwischen 60 Hz und 75 Hz umschalte, dann macht er auch ein Auto-Adjust.
> Dabei ist auch zu beobachten dass die Schrift bei 75 Hz irgendwie "matschiger" ist als bei 60 Hz.
> Wenn ich bei 1152x864 zwischen 60 Hz und 75 Hz umschalte, macht er kein Auto-Adjust.
> ...


 
 Also:
 Ich habe zur Zeit den TFT auf folgenden Einstellungen: 
 Auflösung: 1280x1024 
 Frequenz: 60Hz.

 Mein Problem mit Französisch ist dass ich kein Französisch verstehe . 

 Und wenn ich die Farbtiefe auf 16 Bit herunter setzte leiden die Farben sehr darunter. Immerhin ist es ja ein neues Modell (zumindes neu gekauft) zbd da wollte ich nicht mit einer 16 Bit Farbtiefe in der Qualität von einem uralten Rechner arbeiten . 

 Und noch wegen den Einstellungen des Treibers. Es wäre Theoretisch möglich das Bild mittels Grafikkartentreiber nach unten zu schieben, nur praktisch haperts. Sobald ich versuche die Bildschirmposition über den Grafikkartentreiber zu ändern tut sich gar nichts. Wenn ich versuche das Bild über die Vertikale zu verschieben reagiert er nicht. Bei der horizontalen Verschiebung macht er genau dass was er soll. 

 Da wäre noch etwas was ich erwähnen wollte. Der TFT besitzt einen Knopf der die Auto Adjust Funktion auslöst. Wenn ich diesen Knopf betätige richtet er das Bild für eine kurze Zeit richtig aus und dann springt das Bild sofort wieder in die falsche Position und ich habe wieder den Rand.

 mfg daniel

 mfg daniel


----------



## Dr Dau (1. November 2005)

Bedenke dass ein TFT kein CRT Bildschirm ist.
Laut dem Datenblatt macht der Bildschirm max. 16,7 Millionen Farben.
24 Bit hat 16,7 Millionen Farben.
32 Bit hat 24 Bit plus Alphakanal.
Es ist also auch denkbar, dass der TFT keine 32 Bit macht.

Der Hersteller macht ja schon keine näheren Angaben..... mehr als ausprobieren wird dir also wohl nicht bleiben.
Hast Du das Ding schon mal an einem anderm PC getestet?
Ansonsten würd ich damit noch mal zum Händler, soll er dir Zeigen wie dass geht..... evtl. hat dein Gerät ja sogar eine Macke, dann kannst Du natürlich lange versuchen.
Der Händler hat ja sicherlich noch mehr davon stehen und könnte damit vergleichen.


----------



## RBaer (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo Danielku
habe Dein Problem gelesen. Bin derzeit in der gleichen Lage mit dem NEOXEO-Bildschirm. Hast Du inzwischen eine Lösung für die Einstellung der V-Position gefunden. 
Würde mich freuen wenn Du mir weiterhelfen könntest.


----------



## Danielku15 (1. August 2006)

Hi RBaer

Inzwischen tritt das Problem nicht mehr auf. Entweder das Bild wird automatisch justiert oder 1x auf Auto-Adjust drücken dann stimmt das Bild. An was es genau liegt weiß ich nicht aber hier mal meine Einstellungen:


			
				Bildschirmeinstellungen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auflösung: 1280x1024px
> Farbqualität: 32Bit
> DPI-Einstellung: Normalgröße (96 DPI)
> Bildschirmaktualisierungsrate: 60Hz
> ...


----------

